
How I Got Skype High Quality Video Working - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2009/04/how-i-got-skype-high-quality-video-working.html
======
ShabbyDoo
I've been using SkypeOut quite a bit lately, and I had tried a few months ago
to do some tuning. It's disappointing how little official technical
documentation is available, at least readily. One would think Skype would want
to unleash a volunteer army of amateur admins poking holes in firewalls and
debugging connection problems.

